# My Stacker.... fish breeding center



## Scholz

My stacker is coming along nicely. Later this week another 5 gallon is going to be added to the bottom. The sponge filters are comming from ebay and some other supplies....










Ordered some more killifish eggs too... Couldn't help myself they were so cool looking.










Going to with any luck be breeding three types of killi's

The second shelf may one day be filled with 5 gallons too....

Thanks for looking....


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Nice set-up Brian! Good to see someone else with a serious case of MTS. With all the breeding you are doing it won't be long before you have a second stacker ... then a third... then..... lol


----------



## swordtail

Very nice set-up. What kind will you be breeding?


----------



## onefishtwofish

looks good. nicely contains everything


----------



## Scholz

South American Annuals from Brazil.

1. Simps. Constanciae BSJ










2. Simps. Fulminantis Guanambi if I can ever get the eggs to hatch... And if I get a breeding pair.










3. Austrolebias Alexandri Camino Accesso


----------



## malibu aka justinking

were u get the stacker setup from?


----------



## Scholz

Canadian Tire!

Mastercraft Heavy Duty Shelving Unit | Canadian Tire

Each shelf can hold 500 lbs.

I replaced the middle shelf with a thick pine shelf from Hemo Depo, and placed some strofoam on top for that because the pine shelf wasn't level to prevent twisting of the tank and potential failing.


----------



## Claudia

Looks really good..sooooo a 4th 5.5g coming? lol I know i am a pain lol


----------



## crazy72

Nice setup, Brian. 

500lbs per shelf? You'll soon exceed that just with the Java moss...


----------



## Ursus sapien

great set-up and wicked killies. 
I've just taken the plunge with two Cameroon species. One came as eggs (hatching over the last couple of days); and 3 pairs of an other.


----------



## Scholz

Ursus sapien said:


> great set-up and wicked killies.
> I've just taken the plunge with two Cameroon species. One came as eggs (hatching over the last couple of days); and 3 pairs of an other.


Pictures?

Well then Maybe you'll want some of my culls?

Good to see other killi people here...

What are you feeding the fry?

Scholz


----------



## Ursus sapien

hi,
these are the eggs moments after unpacking. One had hatched enroute and swam off when the media hit the water.
The 2 photos of the adults are from the net, not mine. These examples are just two possible colour variations- there's well over a dozen. I don't have any idea what this specific location variation will look like.

species is Aphyosemion splendopleure 'Njenje'

the grow out tank is stocked with clumps of hair algae from one of my culture jars and hardwood leaves (for the microorganisms they grow). also feeding frozen rotifers and microworms.


----------



## Ursus sapien

I also received 6 of these, very young and quite pale. They don't stray far from the riccia. 
Both species are from Cameroon.

Aphyosemion punctatum'Buong Bai'

the two photos of the adults are net finds, not mine. The other two shots are of a juvenile in my tank.


----------



## Scholz

Nice semi annuals! 

What's your plans for dealing with the eggs? In tank style or removing the eggs and incubate?

I'm a annual killiguy...

The Plant spawners are pretty but I prefer the body shape of the annuals.


----------



## Ursus sapien

both the above species are coolish water (indoor unheated range 18-24). Soft water with low ph. Life span is 2 to 3 years.
I find the variation between puddles quite astounding. It's even more pronounced than the variations found in small rainbows.

The annuals you posted are amazing. I haven't come across those particular ones yet. And yes, I'd love to chat some more about trades or such in the future.


----------



## Ursus sapien

Scholz said:


> Nice semi annuals!
> 
> What's your plans for dealing with the eggs? In tank style or removing the eggs and incubate?
> 
> I'm a annual killiguy...
> 
> The Plant spawners are pretty but I prefer the body shape of the annuals.


The 'Buong Bai' are with my white clouds in a 44g. I'm hoping the killies will use the floating mass of riccia (covers about 3/4 of the surface area) as a spawning mop. But I'm also starting to play these days with spawning mops, so I may try that route as well.
The 'Njenje' may or may not survive to adulthood- this is my fist attempt at raising from eggs, so I expect to make a lot of mistakes.


----------



## Scholz

Frozen rotifers sounds interesting. Where are you getting them? I have a natural abundace of them in my tanks that have aged for about a month with peat / indian almond leaves / oak leaves and mosses. The thing is I've been looking for someone that is serious about breeding Killi's so that I've got a seperate line to cross back to in the furture if I need to. Also should I suffer a loss of eggs or fish for some reason. 

You culture your own hair algae, sounds interesting what benifits are you getting from it?

All of my south americans are cool water too. Even down to cold water 5 degress is fine. Tough fish. It is interesting to think that these fish have been breeding in small ponds and puddles for thousands of years.


----------



## Ursus sapien

I don't actually try to culture hair algae, it just took over some small moss balls and I tossed those into a daphnia tank. It's great for supporting colonies of microorganisms = the best fry food. After it's been picked over, I toss it back in to the culture tank to 'recharge'. 
I also leave a couple of culture jars uncovered, so I get midges and other small insects hatching out. More small fish food.
Frozen rotifers and baby brine shrimp from Island Pets in Burnaby. They're great fry/ small live bearer food.


----------



## Scholz

I've had bad luck with daphina cultures.... I'm going to try again at some point...

I'm also going to try and raise some fairy shrimp to adult hood

My guess is that green water is the key!


----------



## Sandy Landau

Dream setup!


----------



## malibu aka justinking

Scholz said:


> Canadian Tire!
> 
> Mastercraft Heavy Duty Shelving Unit | Canadian Tire
> 
> Each shelf can hold 500 lbs.
> 
> I replaced the middle shelf with a thick pine shelf from Hemo Depo, and placed some strofoam on top for that because the pine shelf wasn't level to prevent twisting of the tank and potential failing.


thanks when im ready to start mor tanks ill keep it in mind or maybe ill bring my welder out lol


----------



## Scholz

The stacker is almost finished now! Starting to look like a real fishroom... All in the space of a 33 gallon tank.

One of the 5 gallons and the 2.5 tall are going to be used to culture daphina...


----------



## Claudia

U forgot to mention that u r working on the top right tank


----------



## Scholz

Yes I did it's dry starting right now. Also the IQ3 will be rescaped at some point to match the bookend 2.5 so there is a nice flow to the top three tanks.... Not sure how yet but it'll come to me....

One idea is a terrace system from cork bark... but that may be too bold in the middle... Needs to flow...

Another idea is a just a peice of drift wood and a java fern... and the substrate... so it feel like an extension of the nothing between the tanks....

also there are bits and peices comming togeather to have the who system up and running should be complete by the end of next week.


----------



## Claudia

It looks soo good  Maybe we can start thinking about a second stacker?  lol


----------



## Hammer

You know what you need..another layer of tanks..just kdding - that's a cool operation.


----------



## BossRoss

neat to see it in person! thanks for the plecos and shrimp!


----------



## tomaslue

wow... nice tanks 
pro breeder of killi's


----------

